# Nintendo survey hints at new features!



## Ras (Jan 29, 2020)

I got a survey about possible additions to Pocket Camp, presumably for club members. The features they asked about:

* The ability to save different camp layouts 
* The ability to save clothing combinations
* The ability to communicate with friends
* The ability to save favorite photos
* The ability to expand the campsite and cabin

I?d like to communicate with friends mainly so I can carry them over to New Horizons. I like most of the other ideas.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Jan 29, 2020)

I would love to expand the cabin and campsite! I have a ton of furniture crammed in both and some extra space would be great!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2020)

Honestly I don't really care about friend interactions, like as long as they are active and help with events I'm good. I don't see why they have to add that to be honest, I think a lot of people add each other for help and if you want to communicate more outside at Discords or such that is enough. Honestly I like the kid approach that you can't message each other in game lol.

I think most sounds pretty meh and while I don't think I got the survey (need to heck but i doubt it) they should stop milking this so much.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Honestly I don't really care about friend interactions, like as long as they are active and help with events I'm good. I don't see why they have to add that to be honest, I think a lot of people add each other for help and if you want to communicate more outside at Discords or such that is enough. Honestly I like the kid approach that you can't message each other in game lol.

I think most sounds pretty meh and while I don't think I got the survey (need to heck but i doubt it) they should stop milking this so much.


----------



## Sweetley (Feb 1, 2020)

Kinda funny how Pocket Camp gets so many new features now when almost nobody even cares for that game anymore once New Horizons comes out. They may should have add those when it was still new and more popular by the fans.


----------



## seliph (Feb 1, 2020)

i love how they tacked in "would you be willing to pay for these services?" lmao they're not subtle at all.

anyway the only new feature i'd really like to see is trading, otherwise i don't really care that much.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 2, 2020)

Sebastrue said:


> It's kinda sad that people don't care that much abou this game, I used to love it.



I still adore Pocket Camp.  I play it every day and complete just about every event. c:


----------



## xara (Apr 2, 2020)

those would be cool features!


----------



## DrewAC (Apr 3, 2020)

Sebastrue said:


> It's kinda sad that people don't care that much abou this game, I used to love it.


I used to like it a lot, too. But I think the way they spammed events on the app and became too leaf-ticket obsessed completely drove me away. Now that New Horizons is out, I'm not touching the app with a 10ft pole.


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 3, 2020)

Sebastrue said:


> It's kinda sad that people don't care that much abou this game, I used to love it.



Yeah. Gotta be honest, if I had ACNH I wouldn't really be active on ACPC anymore.
The only reason I still play is because it's handy that I don't need a special console to play it, just my phone which i carry all the time.


----------

